# Video Game Soundtracks



## ka00 (Jun 4, 2018)

In another thread, @Fab mentioned "The Last Guardian" soundtrack, which I checked out and love to bits! And I thought, "I can imagine this in a Sam Mendes movie or something". Are there any other equally awesome video game soundtracks I should check out?


----------



## Fab (Jun 4, 2018)

check out maybe r/gameaudio...to get up to date, it's pretty good I think

....and if you want to nerd out about middleware for audio implementation, below is a chart I found fairly recently that might help conceptualize the sort of tricks games like witcher 3 and doom use to help get audio working smoothly within the main game engines; 

http://danikog.github.io/GameAudioTable/


----------



## R. Soul (Jun 4, 2018)

I just think you should play Last Guardian and find out 

It's quite a special game, although it does have issues with camera and control system - it was under development for 9 years, as a result those parts feel really dated.

I've completed it but I can't remember exactly how the soundtrack plays. I think it just plays as is, and repeats when the tune is over, due to the fact the base game is rather old. 
It's not 1 tune per level, but could be 1 tune per area. So in Last Guardian, it could play a new tune when you enter a different room for example.

Many games these days have a music system that develops. So a music bed might play, but as you encounter enemies, other stems might be layered on top, to increase intensity and give the player the notion that he is now in danger. When the enemies are defeated, it goes back to that base music bed. That way the music becomes quite dynamic.

I know for example that in order to simplify that process and make it more versatile, in the sense that loads of stems can be mix and matched, all the music for the game Red dead Redemption was recorded at 130 BPM in A minor.


----------



## Fab (Jun 5, 2018)

and thanks, I didn't realize...Last Guardian OST does have a lot of Thomas Newman(isms) it would seem.


----------

